# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  О чем сигналит значок сетевых подключений в трее или Как не окосеть при доступном мобильном GPRS-Интернете

## ananas

Постоянно из-за командировок приходится выходить в инет с ноута через мобилу. Конечно, есть и другие способы, но именно об этом - наболело, особенно в последнее время.

Естественно, что оценивать мобильный GPRS-инет в GSM-сетях 2G с разными десятыми и сотыми долями вдобавок к целой двойке, можно только как: очень повезло (подключение есть со сравнительно нормальной скоростью), просто повезло (подключение есть, но пыхтит оно на грани разрыва), совсем не повезло (подключения нет, сеть занята или не доступна вовсе).

*I.* А законнектиться в инет иногда ну очень как хочется или нужно, и не только от скуки, но и по работе. И пялишься на значок сетевых подключений в трее, и ждешь, как манны небесной, появления на его фоне символа *Голубого глобуса* - ура! Подключение к инету состоялось и активно. А сколько это продлится - долго ли, коротко ли - не гарантирует никто.

А пока что радуемся, но постоянно невольно следим периферийным зрением за глобусом - вдруг он пропадет. Ну и как тут не окосеть?

А что кажут при этом другие символы на фоне этого значка?

*II.* Символ *Красный крест* - подключения нет.
Почему? Да потому, что мы никуда не подключались и, соответственно, не подключены. Подключаемся...

Мы пытаемся подключиться, но находимся вне зоны действия сети или на ее границе - на это нам укажет мобила. Перемещаемся в зону...

Мы пытаемся подключиться, находясь в зоне уверенного приема, но базовая станция на нас не реагирует, она занята обработкой других вызовов, которые занимают всю ее пропускную способность, а для нас свободных тайм-слотов у нее попросту нет.  Сеть занята, или, как говорится, она упала и лежит.

Ну что ж, можно перекурить или попить кофейку/чайку/минералки/и т.д., подождать и попытаться подключиться снова.

*III.*Отсутствие любых *дополнительных символов* - подключение к локальной сети.
Мы коннектились в инет, а подключились к локалке - что за фигня? А где же инет?

Все просто. Эта локальная сеть - наш ноут-клиент и шлюз-сервак нашего любимого и замечательного сотового оператора, который не дает нам выхода в сеть глобальную.

Почему? Потому, что не может. Базовая станция доступ к серваку нам дала, а у того теперь, в свою очередь, полоса пропускания канала в сторону инета забита под завязку нашими коллегами-конкурентами, что законнектились раньше нас.

Как говорится, кто первым встал, того и тапки. Или в большой семье ни чем не щелкай. Курим дальше. Или пьем. А сеть лежит.

*IV.* Символ *Желтый треугольник с восклицательным знаком внутри* - подключение с ограниченными возможностями.
о_О. На мой взгляд, это самое красочное состояние. Красочное не в плане расцветки символов, а в плане наших эмоций по поводу прослушанной намедни завлекающе-оптимистичной рекламы о доступном мобильном инете типа «МТС-Коннект», «Мегафон-Модем» или «Билайн-Интернет дома».

Что же происходит? Подключение есть, скорость, какая-никакая тоже есть, а инета как не было, так и нет. Да опять же все просто - у нашего любимого и замечательного сотового оператора нашлось столько доверчивых зрителей/слушателей его рекламных роликов, что все разом они стали его инет-клиентами. Да еще и выбрали его в качестве основного и круглосуточного подключения к инету. Не забивая полосы пропускания большими объемами своего трафика, т.е., не платя значительных сумм по счетам, они сидят днями и ночами во всяких аськах. Но, т.к. пул айпишников, раздаваемых оператором своим клиентам посредством DHCP, не резиновый, они имеют свойство рано или поздно заканчиваться. И заканчиваются они, как правило, рано, т.е. до появления у нас желания выйти в инет.

Ну что же, продолжаем курить, пить и ждать, пока у кого-то из других клиентов ляжет, и у сети встанет.

*V.* Снова *Красный крест*, мля.
Пока мы с вами пили-курили и ждали возможности выхода в инет из локального подключения или подключения с ограниченными возможностями, у нашего любимого и замечательного сотового оператора появились некоторые клиенты с традиционной ориентацией. Они решили просто позвонить. Например, маме. Причем сразу. Причем все.

Ясное дело, что базовые станции, обрабатывающие любые голосовые вызовы с приоритетом над вызовами передачи данных в сетях всех без исключения сотовых операторов, вышибли нас и может еще кого и из подключения к шлюзу, и, тем более, из инета.

Повторяем весь процесс снова, или бросаем курить, и напиваемся с горя до бесчувствия. В период принятия на грудь горячительных/успокоительных напитков можно поручить звонилке пытаться законнектиться автоматом - а вдруг повезет!?

*VI.* Самое интересное, имхо.
Если шлюз-сервак нашего любимого и замечательного сотового оператора принял нас в свои объятья, но инета не дал (п.п. III и IV), счетчик трафика и (главное!) биллинговая система нашего любимого и замечательного сотового оператора тут же приступили к вычислениям по выставлению нам счета за пользование этой доступной услугой.

Если же при этом нас постоянно вышибали из сети вызовы голоса, прерывая при этом текущую сессию (п. V), в действие вступят принятые оператором методы округления трафика и его стоимости для каждой отдельной сессии. И теоретически имеется вероятность того, что мы спустим все средства со своего баланса, так и не дождавшись инет-коннекта.

А генерировать бесполезный в этом случае трафик мы умеем - у нас на ноуте имеются проги, которые кидаются в инет автоматом при каждом коннекте, типа автоматического обновления винды, и нашего уважаемого антивируса, и почтового клиента, или еще что. 

Правда, первые двое после перебора возможностей подключиться для обнов на все свои известные им серверы сообщат о неудачном обновлении и прекратят эти безуспешные попытки.

Но, к примеру, такая прога, как Traffic Compressor, будет предпринимать попытки выйти на свой сервак непрерывно, постоянно генерируя трафик. Нонсенс - прога для экономии нашего трафика (и, соответственно, наших бабок!), генерируя свой служебный трафик, попросту сжигает наши бабки.

А если наше соединение пыхтит на минимальной скорости из-за плохих условий приема сигнала, то многочисленные перезапросы потерянных или поврежденных пакетов данных могут увеличить общий объем трафика в несколько раз по отношению к объему полезному. А если при закачке еще и сессия прервалась? И прервалась надолго?..

*VII.* А че делают сотовые операторы? Да тоже кое-че делают. Не вдаваясь особо в технические тонкости:

1. Дерут с нас бабки… Рекламируют себя и свои услуги… Мило автоотвечают, что все операторы заняты, и, что наш звонок очень важен для них… Обещают прикладывать некие усилия, но не дают ни каких гарантий… Испугавшись конкурентного наступления 4G чешут репу…

2. Внедряют новые технологии 3G, но вряд ли это выйдет за пределы мегаполисов.

3. Обновляют имеющееся 2G оборудование. Ведь где-то еще нет и 2,25G - 2,5G - 2,75G. Если старые соты поддерживали до 4-х тайм-слотов на одно соединение, то новые - до 8-ми. Но и наша мобила тоже должна это уметь.

4. Устанавливают дополнительные соты в местах наибольшей нагрузки на сети и увеличивают пропускную способность своих каналов подключения к глобальной сети.

5. Что бы избежать ситуаций с клиентами типа «ни единого разрыва», независимо от возможностей оборудования сот, зачастую настраивают их на раздачу для каждого коннекта, к примеру, по 3 тайм-слота (1 передача + 2 прием). Этим они приучают клиентов к мысли, что 20-30 кбит/с являются оптимальной (максимальной!?) скоростью, и не стоит рассчитывать на большее. Да и разница с минимальной (нулевой!) скоростью при этом не так разительна, и не так психологически неудобна.

6. Устанавливают тайм-ауты для соединений в зависимости от объема пользовательского трафика. И эти настройки тайм-аутов ни как не зависят от тех, что мы - клиенты - указали в Свойствах сетевого подключения. Этим операторы борются за дополнительную прибыль против клиентов-асечников, занимающих сеть надолго и практически задарма. Какая трогательная забота…

7. Сотовые операторы! А че вы еще делаете?..

*VIII.* И че же нам делать? Имхо:

1. Пытаться и ждать... Перемещаться в пространстве… Есть, пить, курить, оправлять естественные надобности... Материться… Медитировать… Молиться… Пополнять баланс...

2. Если у нас возникла необходимость срочно получить, к примеру, свежую электронную почту, заняться мобильным банкингом, зайти в гости к себе на домашний комп или на корпоративный эфтэпэшник, то в качестве подключения можно использовать метод дозвона по стандартному голосовому каналу - CSD. В этом случае вызов воспринимается системой как голосовой и имеет приоритет над вызовами передачи данных. Для голосового дозвона сети лежат все же реже. И голосовой тайм-слот в 9,6 кбит/с мы получаем весь (а то и все 3 при HSCSD). Тарификация этих вызовов тоже голосовая - за время соединения, а не за объемы исходящего и входящего трафиков. Но при определенных условиях это даже дешевле.

3. В дополнение к п. 2 можно еще купить подключение к какому-нибудь VIP-тарифу, который, в свою очередь, будет иметь приоритет и над обычными голосовыми вызовами. Но это заведомо дороже.

4. Если нам, не смотря ни на что, хоть изредка удается выходить в инет через GPRS/EDGE, оптимально будет использовать в качестве модема устройства т.н. Сlass C (но, имо, только USB-модемы) - в них реализована передача данных во всей доступной полосе пропускания канала без ее разделения на подканалы для других сервисов  - голос, SMS, MMS (Class А - дуплекс с разделением, Class В - полудуплекс).

Дополнения и возражения приветствую. Желаю всем дешевого и действительно доступного мобильного инета.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## PavelA

Шрифт желательно использовать обычный. Читать тяжело.  :Sad:

----------


## ananas

Извините, а кто может возразить по существу.
Желтый треугольник с восклицательным знаком внутри - подключение с ограниченными возможностями - ведь это не нехватка свободного айпишника, а нехватка чего-то другого (регистрация компьютера в сети состоялась). Чего?
Спасибо.

----------


## XP user

> Извините, а кто может возразить по существу.
> Желтый треугольник с восклицательным знаком внутри - подключение с ограниченными возможностями - ведь это не нехватка свободного айпишника, а нехватка чего-то другого (регистрация компьютера в сети состоялась). Чего?
> Спасибо.


Я знаю из своего опыта, например, что имеется действительно проблема у некоторых юзеров с некоторыми проводными сетевыми соединениями, где установлен КИС. Локалка и Инет после загрузки Windows есть, но через несколько минут пропадают совершенно; соединения нет, в трее (на примере висты) рисуется жёлтый треугольник на значок соединения. Обычно, когда отключают NDIS фильтр КИСа, соединение появляется, но это, конечно не решение.

Но есть, кажется, другое решение: В свойствах драйвера сетевого интерфейса (платы или встроенного) если отключить параметр 'Interrupt Moderation' - всё заработает.

Вот описание от Microsoft того, как драйвер NDIS должен работать с этим свойством ('Interrupt Moderation').
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa503759.aspx
Возможно в NDIS фильтре КИС наличие этого свойства не учитывается, не знаю. А что у вас за защита стоит? Возможно там решение такое же?

Paul

----------


## SDA

У меня сложилась очень любопытная ситуация с подключением к Корбине КИС, при переходе на резервный канал и обратно (иногда бывает при перезагрузке). КИС находит корбиновскую сеть как новую и спрашивает какой ей быть(доверенной,локальной или публичной), хотя он сам рекомендует локальную, при локальной соединение с ВПН  не получается, при публичной все нормально, следующее подключение с ВПН проходит без проблем.

----------


## ananas

У меня не КИС. Думаете дело в файерволе?
И речь только о GPRS-модеме. Если включаю вайфай, GPRS отключен. По два подключения одновременно не делаю. Проблем нет. И у меня вообще нет никаких включенных Ethernet-адаптеров. 

Если кликнуть на ярлык GPRS-подключения, после красного креста и надписи об успешном подключении всегда появляется сначала желтый треугольник и курсор в виде песочных часов. Потом несколько секунд система как бы думает (что-то конфигурирует сама? или что-то конфигурируется на стороне сервера?), ну а потом появляется инет. Или не появляется.

Но и после довольно длительного подключения к инету - даже 1-2 часа - неожиданно желтый треугольник может появиться снова. Сотовые провайдеры говорят: отключитесь и подключитесь снова, но в чем дело - молчат. Если у них установлены тайм-ауты, то, по идее, соединение просто должно прерываться полностью. Или у них еще каких-то распределяемых параметров не хватает из-за загруженности. И биллинг-то считает в любом случае - хоть инет, хоть ограниченное.

----------


## ananas

*p2u*, спс за направление в поисках. Нашел.




> > Агенту DNS-прокси не удалось выделить 0 байтов памяти. Эта ошибка может означать, что системе не хватает виртуальной памяти, или что произошла внутренняя ошибка диспетчера памяти.





> > DHCP-распределитель отключил себя по IP-адресу 169.254.113.27, поскольку этот IP-адрес лежит вне области 192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0, из которой выбираются адреса, распределяемые DHCP-клиентам. Чтобы включить DHCP-распределитель по этому IP-адресу, измените область, включающую IP-адрес, или измените  IP-адрес так, чтобы он попал в эту область.


Для второго описания вот этот хотфикс поставил и все. В описанном виде проблема более не возникает. Действует и для dialup http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=937168

----------

